# Getting out of lease in Rosarito



## tijuana (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello all, i signed a 6 month lease and paid the first month and a security deposit this was less than 2 weeks ago and now i would like to leave the place because things are not working out for me here and im miserable here. I would either like to find a new place or go back to the states im sure i can kiss my deposit good bye but at this point i just want to leave in an amicable way and without breaking any laws in mexico but if i have to leave to the states because they wont let me out of my lease then i will but i dont want to be here. Please any advice on what course of action should i take i would really appreciate it. Thank you. 

Also can they take legal action if im in the states? i would rather it not come to that and i hope i can solve this situation in a positive manner. Thanks again.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tijuana said:


> Hello all, i signed a 6 month lease and paid the first month and a security deposit this was less than 2 weeks ago and now i would like to leave the place because things are not working out for me here and im miserable here. I would either like to find a new place or go back to the states im sure i can kiss my deposit good bye but at this point i just want to leave in an amicable way and without breaking any laws in mexico but if i have to leave to the states because they wont let me out of my lease then i will but i dont want to be here. Please any advice on what course of action should i take i would really appreciate it. Thank you. Also can they take legal action if im in the states? i would rather it not come to that and i hope i can solve this situation in a positive manner. Thanks again.


It depends on the contract you signed
In general, you will loose your deposit due to contract breach, that will be all

Again, it depends on the contract you signed, if you did signed one


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cut your losses and leave, I don't know if the broad daylight shooting of the lifeguard has anything to do with it but it seems to be getting much more violent there.......


----------



## tijuana (Oct 13, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> It depends on the contract you signed
> In general, you will loose your deposit due to contract breach, that will be all
> 
> Again, it depends on the contract you signed, if you did signed one


thanks, yes i did sign a contract i just dont want to leave and then receive some mail back home that im being sued or if i return to mexico to be stopped at the border with some sort of warrant for my arrest because of the breach of contract.


----------



## tijuana (Oct 13, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Cut your losses and leave, I don't know if the broad daylight shooting of the lifeguard has anything to do with it but it seems to be getting much more violent there.......


Yea im just gonna cut my losses and leave i just dont want any legal problems in mexico since im here by myself and dont know what they will do.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tijuana said:


> thanks, yes i did sign a contract i just dont want to leave and then receive some mail back home that im being sued or if i return to mexico to be stopped at the border with some sort of warrant for my arrest because of the breach of contract.


Why can't you talk to your landlord?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Cut your losses and leave, I don't know if the broad daylight shooting of the lifeguard has anything to do with it but it seems to be getting much more violent there.......


I don't think safety is an issue for the poster

In that case, what happened with that woman in Washington DC, in broad daylight should people there be thinking about leaving DC?
Or NY?
Or Boston?
Waco?
Etc?
Nah, I don't think so


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why can't you talk to your landlord?


That does seem to be an important piece of information about the situation. Or is the OP's plan to just disappear one night, making any repercussions --- if there even are any --- worse?

Most likely the landlord will say bye bye and good luck, but I can't give you back your deposit.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

It's costly to take someone to court. The sooner you're out, the sooner he can get someone else in especially now as the high season approaches.


----------



## tijuana (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, no safety isnt the issue and i wanted to know how landlords deal with this type of situation before i talk to them, hopefully all that happens is i lose my deposit but was a bit nervous because i dont know how the laws here work.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have broken one lease and made sure the owner didn't retain all of my deposit by running up a large electricity bill (in the landlord's name) before I left. Haven't had any problems renting anywhere.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

The chances of getting your deposit back anyway would be unlikely unless you're dealing with an American owner.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> The chances of getting your deposit back anyway would be unlikely unless you're dealing with an American owner.


Like an American owner is more likely to give you a deposit back when you break a lease? Excuse my mirth.


----------



## tijuana (Oct 13, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> I have broken one lease and made sure the owner didn't retain all of my deposit by running up a large electricity bill (in the landlord's name) before I left. Haven't had any problems renting anywhere.


I got a good chuckle out of this post, its a good idea but i don't really have any problems with the landlord but if they were a******* i would definitely do this.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Talk to your landlord. As said, you won't get your deposit back, but why not leave on good terms?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I don't think safety is an issue for the poster
> 
> In that case, what happened with that woman in Washington DC, in broad daylight should people there be thinking about leaving DC?
> Or NY?
> ...


This person is in Tijuana, or that area. What happens elsewhere in the world is if little importance to someone when they're unfomcortable where they find themselves at the moment. Unless we stand in the shoes of someone else it's most often difficult to fully understand their situation.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> This person is in Tijuana, or that area. What happens elsewhere in the world is if little importance to someone when they're unfomcortable where they find themselves at the moment. Unless we stand in the shoes of someone else it's most often difficult to fully understand their situation.


Yeah right


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Good luck with the meeting with the land lord. He might even be reasonable once he can see you have to leave and are so upfront telling him about it in advance.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I personally know more people here in Baja who have had better success with American landlords than Mexican landlords. So my statement is from experience, not just a supposition. Most Americans I've met here in my 3 years will agree that there are less problems with American landlords/owners than with Mexicans.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure why people are talking about getting their deposit back or running up bills to be sure they don't lose it. If you sign a lease, you've signed a contract. If you break it you lose your deposit. Technically you could be held responsible for the term of the lease, and that's what I thought the OP was talking about. Forget the deposit, you forfeit when you broke the lease. Talk to the landlord. Maybe you made a mistake signing a lease, but you still have your integrity. He will probably work with you, and as somebody said, the season is coming so he can probably rent to someone else.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

As a landlord myself I can tell you that no way would I give the deposit back if someone broke a lease but I also am not going to wasted time going after them in court if the didn't trash the place. Quite frankly even if they didn't leave it clean and did minor damage half the time not worth the time and expense of going to court. Even if you get a judgement against someone trying to collect is another matter altogether and this is in the USA, and in a state that is very landlord friendly. I sure as heck wouldn't expect someone to go after someone in Mexico if they just left quietly and didn't leave the place a mess. But, I will also say that as a landlord I would sure appreciate it if the tenant came to me and told me they were leaving and left the place clean. 

If at all possible try to do the right thing and leave the place as good as you found it and if you have outstanding electricity and other bills due try to clear them up, it is only right!!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

kito1 said:


> As a landlord myself I can tell you that no way would I give the deposit back if someone broke a lease but I also am not going to wasted time going after them in court if the didn't trash the place. Quite frankly even if they didn't leave it clean and did minor damage half the time not worth the time and expense of going to court. Even if you get a judgement against someone trying to collect is another matter altogether and this is in the USA, and in a state that is very landlord friendly. I sure as heck wouldn't expect someone to go after someone in Mexico if they just left quietly and didn't leave the place a mess. But, I will also say that as a landlord I would sure appreciate it if the tenant came to me and told me they were leaving and left the place clean.
> 
> If at all possible try to do the right thing and leave the place as good as you found it and if you have outstanding electricity and other bills due try to clear them up, it is only right!!


Yes, and it's rather strange to have to explain this to anyone who is old enough to get a lease.


----------

